# Stocks Have Longest Losing Streak Since Carter in 1978



## KissMy

Today Stocks Have Longest 9 Day Losing Streak Since Jimmy Carter in 1978

Dow is down $1,200


----------



## Truthmatters

Thank the tea party


----------



## uscitizen

KissMy said:


> Today Stocks Have Longest 9 Day Losing Streak Since Jimmy Carter in 1978
> 
> Dow is down $1000



$1000 is not much.


----------



## KissMy

Truthmatters said:


> Thank the tea party



I do thank the TEA Party for trying to save this country. Congress caved in & raised the debt limit. I am making big money in Gold. The rest of the world is buying Gold to get rid of Obama's Keynesian Dollars.

Dow is actually down $1,200


----------



## uscitizen

KissMy said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank the tea party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do thank the TEA Party for trying to save this country. Congress caved in & raised the debt limit. I am making big money in Gold. The rest of the world is buying Gold to get rid of Obama's Keynesian Dollars.
Click to expand...


A republican controlled house caved?


----------



## Truthmatters

how did the market react to tea party fools politicizing the raising of the debt limit?


They made the rest of the world realise America has people in it that will distroy the country for percieved political gain.

Go read some of the things foriegn leaders said about the tea party coup.


----------



## KissMy

We are all Keynesian's now! Print baby print!!! I bet we could get Gold up to $2,500 by year end.


----------



## KissMy

Truthmatters said:


> how did the market react to tea party fools politicizing the raising of the debt limit?
> 
> 
> They made the rest of the world realise America has people in it that will distroy the country for percieved political gain.
> 
> Go read some of the things foriegn leaders said about the tea party coup.



Who balanced the budget during the Clinton administration?


----------



## KissMy

I knew Truth doesn't matter couldn't answer that one.

The Gingrich government shutdown ended only when Clinton agreed to submit a 7 year CBO-approved balanced budget. That was one of the best thing that ever happened to this country.

I know its so cool isn't it, how Gingrich & the Republicans actually balanced the budget & Clinton took all the credit for it.


----------



## Paulie

Truthmatters said:


> how did the market react to tea party fools politicizing the raising of the debt limit?
> 
> 
> They made the rest of the world realise America has people in it that will distroy the country for percieved political gain.
> 
> Go read some of the things foriegn leaders said about the tea party coup.



Tea Party politicized the raising of the debt limit???

What about all the fucking people who swore that there would be economic catastrophe if the limit wasn't raised??  I'm sure you swallowed that right up, even though it happened under Clinton and not only was there not catastrophe, but the stock market actually responded favorably.


----------



## saveliberty

This fall isn't going to be pretty.


----------



## KissMy

China Pledges to 'Closely' Monitor U.S. Efforts to Tackle Debt


> Zhou said in a statement on the central bank's website today. "China hopes the U.S. administration and the Congress would take responsible policy measures to handle its debt issue," he said.
> 
> Moody's Investors Service and Fitch Ratings say their AAA credit ratings for the U.S. may be downgraded if lawmakers fail to enact debt reduction measures and the economy weakens. China's Dagong Global Credit Rating Co. has already made a cut, Xinhua News Agency says.


----------



## edthecynic

KissMy said:


> Today Stocks Have Longest 9 Day Losing Streak Since Jimmy Carter in 1978
> 
> Dow is down $1,200


Too bad, your wish didn't come true. Dow closed +29.82.
CON$ have been hoping and praying the GOP can crash the economy and create the double dip recession they have been desiring. Party over country every time.


----------



## KissMy

edthecynic said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today Stocks Have Longest 9 Day Losing Streak Since Jimmy Carter in 1978
> 
> Dow is down $1,200
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad, your wish didn't come true. Dow closed +29.82.
> CON$ have been hoping and praying the GOP can crash the economy and create the double dip recession they have been desiring. Party over country every time.
Click to expand...


I don't have time to look it up but CNBC said this losing streak was the longest since 1978. The government had to send out one of their Fed guys to say they would support the market with QE3 to prevent another 200 point decline today.


----------



## edthecynic

Paulie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> how did the market react to tea party fools politicizing the raising of the debt limit?
> 
> 
> They made the rest of the world realise America has people in it that will distroy the country for percieved political gain.
> 
> Go read some of the things foriegn leaders said about the tea party coup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party politicized the raising of the debt limit???
> 
> What about all the fucking people who swore that there would be economic catastrophe if the limit wasn't raised??  I'm sure you swallowed that right up, even though it happened under Clinton and not only was there not catastrophe, but the stock market actually responded favorably.
Click to expand...

Economic chaos has been the GOP plan all along.

Speaking on conservative radio host Laura Ingrahams show this morning, Boehner agreed that failing to raise the limit before the deadline would be devastating, and said the chaos plan wont work when asked by Ingraham whats motivating the recalcitrant Republicans:

BOEHNER: Well, first they want more. And my goodness, I want more too. And secondly, *a lot of them believe that if we get past August the second and we have enough chaos, we could force the Senate and the White House to accept a balanced budget amendment.* Im not sure that that  I dont think that that strategy works. Because I think the closer we get to August the second, frankly, the less leverage we have vis a vis our colleagues in the Senate and the White House. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jict4tt_bok&feature=player_embedded]&#x202a;BoehnerChaos&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

KissMy said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today Stocks Have Longest 9 Day Losing Streak Since Jimmy Carter in 1978
> 
> Dow is down $1,200
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad, your wish didn't come true. Dow closed +29.82.
> CON$ have been hoping and praying the GOP can crash the economy and create the double dip recession they have been desiring. Party over country every time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I don't have time to look it up* but CNBC said this losing streak was the longest since 1978. The government had to send out one of their Fed guys to say they would support the market with QE3 to prevent another 200 point decline today.
Click to expand...

You don't want to have your hopes dashed would be more honest. You heard what you hoped to hear, they said if the Dow closed down today it would have been the longest losing streak since 1978, but the Dow closed up to spoil your dreams.


----------



## Moonglow

stocks rebounded today. sorry chicken little.


----------



## saveliberty

Moonglow said:


> stocks rebounded today. sorry chicken little.



$INDU 11,896.44+29.82 +0.25%

Rebounded?


----------



## whitehall

Truthmatters said:


> Thank the tea party



You gotta wonder how the left manages to balance reality with their knee-jerk hatred of capitalism. Democrats held the majority in both houses of congress for the last two years of Bush's presidency. What was the first issue they tackled? The economy? Nope. They went after steroid use in Baseball while Fannie Mae was falling apart. Banking chairman Barney Frank claimed he had "ideological blinders on" when he allowed or pushed Fanny Mae into failure. Barry Hussein had a motivated democrat majority for two years and what did he do with it? The joke called "cash for clunkers"? The appointment of communist Van Jones to serve on the "green jobs board only there ain't any green jobs? Barry calling the US Chamber of Commerce a "sinister tool of the GOP" will tell you everything you need to know about the failure of the administration.


----------



## Zander

The stock market is falling because we raised the debt ceiling without making meaningful cuts in spending.


----------



## Avorysuds

Truthmatters said:


> Thank the tea party



But Obama, the Dems and Reps made the bill, voted for it and signed it...


----------



## Avorysuds

Zander said:


> The stock market is falling because we raised the debt ceiling without making meaningful cuts in spending.



Yes.


----------



## uscitizen

Zander said:


> The stock market is falling because we raised the debt ceiling without making meaningful cuts in spending.




the stock market is falling for 2 reasons.
1.  It was already altificially high.
2.  the reality of america at best holding it's own for the next decade is finally being relaized.


----------



## Paulie

uscitizen said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stock market is falling because we raised the debt ceiling without making meaningful cuts in spending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the stock market is falling for 2 reasons.
> 1.  It was already altificially high.
> 2.  the reality of america at best holding it's own for the next decade is finally being relaized.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't say it's artificially high at all.  I'd say it's just keeping pace with currency devaluation.


----------



## Douger

Dunno. I left that (Joo) stock market long ago. I'm up about 22% so far.
It's a thoid woild thang....You couldn't understand. Your masters wont let you.


----------



## Cuyo

Paulie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> how did the market react to tea party fools politicizing the raising of the debt limit?
> 
> 
> They made the rest of the world realise America has people in it that will distroy the country for percieved political gain.
> 
> Go read some of the things foriegn leaders said about the tea party coup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party politicized the raising of the debt limit???
> 
> What about all the fucking people who swore that there would be economic catastrophe if the limit wasn't raised??  I'm sure you swallowed that right up, even though it happened under Clinton and not only was there not catastrophe, but the stock market actually responded favorably.
Click to expand...


Yes that's right, _THE TEA PARTY POLITICIZED IT._  Don't be an idiot.  It WOULD be an economic catastrophe if the limit wasn't raised.  

Nobody is thrilled about the debt, but anyone who's honest about the situation knows it was necessary, and the Republicans turned it into some kind of quid pro quo, where they morphed a necessity into some kind of debate where Democrats  had to sacrifice political capital.


----------



## Paulie

Cuyo said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> how did the market react to tea party fools politicizing the raising of the debt limit?
> 
> 
> They made the rest of the world realise America has people in it that will distroy the country for percieved political gain.
> 
> Go read some of the things foriegn leaders said about the tea party coup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party politicized the raising of the debt limit???
> 
> What about all the fucking people who swore that there would be economic catastrophe if the limit wasn't raised??  I'm sure you swallowed that right up, even though it happened under Clinton and not only was there not catastrophe, but the stock market actually responded favorably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that's right, _THE TEA PARTY POLITICIZED IT._  Don't be an idiot.  It WOULD be an economic catastrophe if the limit wasn't raised.
> 
> Nobody is thrilled about the debt, but anyone who's honest about the situation knows it was necessary, and the Republicans turned it into some kind of quid pro quo, where they morphed a necessity into some kind of debate where Democrats  had to sacrifice political capital.
Click to expand...


Give me a break.  BOTH sides politicized it, don't YOU be an idiot.  

Was there economic catastrophe when it happened in 95?


----------



## editec

Of course the markets are depressed.

There's too much money in the hands of the investment class FEW chasing too little profits because there is too little money in the hands of the working classes MANY.

What do you EXPECT given that imbalance between supply and demand?


----------



## Old Rocks

KissMy said:


> I knew Truth doesn't matter couldn't answer that one.
> 
> The Gingrich government shutdown ended only when Clinton agreed to submit a 7 year CBO-approved balanced budget. That was one of the best thing that ever happened to this country.
> 
> I know its so cool isn't it, how Gingrich & the Republicans actually balanced the budget & Clinton took all the credit for it.



And who, immediatly upon getting control of both houses and the executive, destroyed all of that? Just consider the act of a tax cut as we fight two wars off of the books. And you want us to give you guys the reins of government again


----------



## Old Rocks

Zander said:


> The stock market is falling because we raised the debt ceiling without making meaningful cuts in spending.



Without meaningful tax increases, and loophole closures for corperations and the very wealthy, why should there be meaningful cuts? Because, what assholes like you are talking about are cuts for the most vulneable in our society. Children, old, and any kind of education.


----------



## Paulie

Old Rocks said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew Truth doesn't matter couldn't answer that one.
> 
> The Gingrich government shutdown ended only when Clinton agreed to submit a 7 year CBO-approved balanced budget. That was one of the best thing that ever happened to this country.
> 
> I know its so cool isn't it, how Gingrich & the Republicans actually balanced the budget & Clinton took all the credit for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who, immediatly upon getting control of both houses and the executive, destroyed all of that? Just consider the act of a tax cut as we fight two wars off of the books. And you want us to give you guys the reins of government again
Click to expand...


Not every republican supported those 2 wars.  Keep that in mind while you spout your partisan crap.


----------



## uscitizen

Correct I think maybe 3 Republicans in congress voted against the Iraq war.


----------



## Avorysuds

Old Rocks said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stock market is falling because we raised the debt ceiling without making meaningful cuts in spending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without meaningful tax increases, and loophole closures for corperations and the very wealthy, why should there be meaningful cuts? Because, what assholes like you are talking about are cuts for the most vulneable in our society. Children, old, and any kind of education.
Click to expand...


Your taxes would hardly pay for 1/10th the problem... So yes, meaningfull cuts are needed.


----------



## Zander

Old Rocks said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stock market is falling because we raised the debt ceiling without making meaningful cuts in spending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without meaningful tax increases, and loophole closures for corperations and the very wealthy, why should there be meaningful cuts? Because, what assholes like you are talking about are cuts for the most vulneable in our society. Children, old, and any kind of education.
Click to expand...


We don't even need cuts. We just need to freeze spending for 5 years. The budget would be balanced in 5 years and we'd be looking at massive surpluses. But ignorant, uneducated, simpletons like you would be screaming that we are starving "Children, old, and any kind of education".   Your solution to every situation is class warfare, higher taxes on the rich, and income redistribution.  Lenin would be proud!


----------



## Mad Scientist

Wall Street may be tanking but there are opportunities out there; In Gold and Silver. Plus, plenty of factories opening in China.


----------



## edthecynic

KissMy said:


> I knew Truth doesn't matter couldn't answer that one.
> 
> The Gingrich government shutdown ended only when Clinton agreed to submit a 7 year CBO-approved balanced budget. That was one of the best thing that ever happened to this country.
> 
> I know its so cool isn't it, how *Gingrich & the Republicans actually balanced the budget & Clinton took all the credit for it*.


Funny thing about that is, those exact same Republicans never produced another balanced budget once Clinton was replaced by a Republican president!!!!


----------



## Synthaholic

Looks like they are trying to tell the GOP "no austerity plan".


----------



## Paulie

edthecynic said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew Truth doesn't matter couldn't answer that one.
> 
> The Gingrich government shutdown ended only when Clinton agreed to submit a 7 year CBO-approved balanced budget. That was one of the best thing that ever happened to this country.
> 
> I know its so cool isn't it, how *Gingrich & the Republicans actually balanced the budget & Clinton took all the credit for it*.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing about that is, those exact same Republicans never produced another balanced budget once Clinton was replaced by a Republican president!!!!
Click to expand...


Kind of like how the anti-war democrats aren't anti-war now that there's a democrat president commanding the wars?


----------



## edthecynic

Paulie said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew Truth doesn't matter couldn't answer that one.
> 
> The Gingrich government shutdown ended only when Clinton agreed to submit a 7 year CBO-approved balanced budget. That was one of the best thing that ever happened to this country.
> 
> I know its so cool isn't it, how *Gingrich & the Republicans actually balanced the budget & Clinton took all the credit for it*.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing about that is, those exact same Republicans never produced another balanced budget once Clinton was replaced by a Republican president!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of like how the anti-war democrats aren't anti-war now that there's a democrat president commanding the wars?
Click to expand...

More like the pro war CON$ are now rooting for defeat in Afghanistan and terrorist attacks on American soil.

As I recall, they were anti-IRAQ war Dems. Obama has already won the Iraq war (tweak, tweak)  and is pulling out.


----------



## Paulie

edthecynic said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing about that is, those exact same Republicans never produced another balanced budget once Clinton was replaced by a Republican president!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like how the anti-war democrats aren't anti-war now that there's a democrat president commanding the wars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like the pro war CON$ are now rooting for defeat in Afghanistan and terrorist attacks on American soil.
> 
> As I recall, they were anti-IRAQ war Dems. Obama has already won the Iraq war (tweak, tweak)  and is pulling out.
Click to expand...


They don't seem to care that we have almost 10k troops in Libya fighting for.........._whatever the fuck they're fighting for_.

Wars of choice, my man.  It's a bipartisan thing.


----------



## JackDan

Truthmatters said:


> Thank the tea party



I swear you have an iq of 60.  Politics aside.


----------



## edthecynic

Paulie said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like how the anti-war democrats aren't anti-war now that there's a democrat president commanding the wars?
> 
> 
> 
> More like the pro war CON$ are now rooting for defeat in Afghanistan and terrorist attacks on American soil.
> 
> As I recall, they were anti-IRAQ war Dems. Obama has already won the Iraq war (tweak, tweak)  and is pulling out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't seem to care that* we have almost 10k troops in Libya* fighting for.........._whatever the fuck they're fighting for_.
> 
> Wars of choice, my man.  It's a bipartisan thing.
Click to expand...

There are NO American troops on the ground in Libya.


----------



## Paulie

edthecynic said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> More like the pro war CON$ are now rooting for defeat in Afghanistan and terrorist attacks on American soil.
> 
> As I recall, they were anti-IRAQ war Dems. Obama has already won the Iraq war (tweak, tweak)  and is pulling out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't seem to care that* we have almost 10k troops in Libya* fighting for.........._whatever the fuck they're fighting for_.
> 
> Wars of choice, my man.  It's a bipartisan thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are NO American troops on the ground in Libya.
Click to expand...


We had something like 100 aircraft and 10 warships committed to the operation.  Who cares if its land, sea, or air?  It's still war.


----------



## saveliberty

Moonglow said:


> stocks rebounded today. sorry chicken little.



How is that rebound working for you today moonglow?


----------



## Toro

Truthmatters said:


> Thank the tea party



It's not just the Tea Party. The Tea Party had nothing to do with the mess in Europe. They had little to do with the slowing of the economy in the first half of the year.


----------



## Toro

Mad Scientist said:


> Wall Street may be tanking but there are opportunities out there; In Gold and Silver. Plus, plenty of factories opening in China.



Silver was down 9% today. Gold is down as well. A crash will hit precious metals.  And China is slowing.


----------



## Toro

I hope the liberals who had been crowing about the market lately take this to heart. Stocks are down 10% in nine days.


----------



## saveliberty

Some of us have been sitting on cash.  I migh put in a bit tommorrow if the slide continues.


----------



## uscitizen

edthecynic said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing about that is, those exact same Republicans never produced another balanced budget once Clinton was replaced by a Republican president!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like how the anti-war democrats aren't anti-war now that there's a democrat president commanding the wars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like the pro war CON$ are now rooting for defeat in Afghanistan and terrorist attacks on American soil.
> 
> As I recall, they were anti-IRAQ war Dems. Obama has already won the Iraq war (tweak, tweak)  and is pulling out.
Click to expand...


virtually all the Repubs in congress voted for the Iraq war.  not nearly as high of a percentage of dems voted for the war.


----------



## uscitizen

Toro said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wall Street may be tanking but there are opportunities out there; In Gold and Silver. Plus, plenty of factories opening in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver was down 9% today. Gold is down as well. A crash will hit precious metals as well.  And China is slowing.
Click to expand...


the biggest drop since Bush was president.


----------



## Zander

saveliberty said:


> Some of us have been sitting on cash.  I migh put in a bit tommorrow if the slide continues.



I'd wait if I were you......we have a lot more room on the downside.


----------



## Rozman

Truthmatters said:


> Thank the tea party



Yeh let's thank those stupid Bastards who want a balanced budget and wants the government
to NOT spend us into oblivion...what a bunch of selfish bastards....they want a government to
live within it's means..

Ever notice when Obama goes on these speaking tours which are really campaign stops the market pukes....

Thanks Obama....you've come close to your goal of destroying this country.


----------



## saveliberty

Zander said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us have been sitting on cash.  I migh put in a bit tommorrow if the slide continues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd wait if I were you......we have a lot more room on the downside.
Click to expand...


I think I want a piece of the 10% market correction.  I'll just dollar cost average my way through the decline.


----------



## edthecynic

Rozman said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank the tea party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh let's thank those stupid Bastards who want a balanced budget and wants the government
> to NOT spend us into oblivion...what a bunch of selfish bastards....*they want a government to
> live within it's means*..
Click to expand...

But ONLY when a Dem is president, of course.


----------



## saveliberty

I think you'll find the Detriot Lions have a longer losing streak...


----------



## zzzz

Must be the weather and the record heat!!!!


----------



## waltky

Yea, Uncle Ferd says tomorrow gonna be Black Friday just like in 1929...

... he says what goes up must come down...

... Granny checkin' to see if she lost any money on her Halliburton an' Blackwater stocks...

... possum come up with a stock market model dat shows a steep curve...

... tomorrow gonna be Black Friday just like in 1929...

... better hunker down an' stick yer head `tween yer knees...

... an' get ready to kiss yer butt goo'bye.


----------



## zzzz

Just keep your eye on the Nikkei index.


----------



## saveliberty

Might see a few bargain hunters.  As long as no new bad news invades we could see a rebound today.  Still, I see no good reason to jump in with it being a Friday and a weekend for bad news to develop.


----------



## KissMy

Dow is down over $617 today. 

Oil is down 6.30 today. 

Gold is up $66.00 today.


----------



## HenryBHough

Take it from one who has never lost in the market....

DON'T buy a share of anything until The Dow goes below 7500.  Not next week, certainly, but within the next fifteen or so months?  Dead certain!  Dead.


----------



## KissMy

HenryBHough said:


> Take it from one who has never lost in the market....
> 
> DON'T buy a share of anything until The Dow goes below 7500.  Not next week, certainly, but within the next fifteen or so months?  Dead certain!  Dead.



Dont buy until less than 5 ounces of Gold = Dow & we have a high volume turn in the markets.


----------



## saveliberty

I bought late this afternoon.


----------



## HenryBHough

saveliberty said:


> I bought late this afternoon.



Optimism has a new definition!

7500 is magic.


----------



## KissMy

HenryBHough said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought late this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Optimism has a new definition!
> 
> 7500 is magic.
Click to expand...


It will likely re-test the 7500 level but there was a lot of volume starting about 8200. It may only spike down into the low 7000s but that will be on wild 700+ point swing days. It may be difficult to get an order filled at your price. You wont get hurt to bad if you start picking around 8200.


----------



## saveliberty

If it goes down tomorrow, I'll buy more.


----------

